# I can't get my video cards to work!!!



## thewarboy234

I can't find a video card that works. I have a custom (aka very cobbled together) computer, and due to lack of funds it only has Windows 2000 on it. It doesn't have a video card currently, I think the motherboard has graphics support. Anyway, I have several video cards to try, although most of them are old: I have a 3dfx 210-0364-003, a Jaton Video 198PCI-64TV, and a RADEON 7000 32MDDR.I have tried a lot of different things to get any of them to work, but I can't seem to get them to work. I also am having trouble finding drivers for the Jaton. Can anyone help? I have some old games that I'd like to play!


----------



## johnb35

If the motherboard has onboard video then you have to access the bios and disable the onboard video in order to get a dedicated card to work.  On newer model motherboards as soon as you install a dedicated card the onboard gets automatically disabled.  On the older motherboards, the user has to disable the onboard video.  Try that first.  What is the model of motherboard you have?


----------



## thewarboy234

Thanks for replying so fast!
I am not entirely sure, I just found the motherboard with the computer. I did find a sticker that says ME644021203165 underneath a bar code. Is this helpful?


----------



## FuryRosewood

should be silkscreened onto the board, manufacturer and model number, somewhere around the cpu socket


----------



## thewarboy234

Hhmmm... Still can't find it. If it is silkscreened near the CPU socket, it is covered up by the CPU fan and heat sink. Sorry! I might be able to post a picture of my mobo later, I am getting ready to go somewhere now.


----------



## johnb35

On older boards its labeled between the pci/pci express slots.


----------



## thewarboy234

Mine is definitely old. The only thing I found is the sticker that says ME644021203165 underneath a barcode.


----------



## thewarboy234

bump


----------



## paulcheung

Is the computer working? if it is, download SIW. Then you can see the information.

http://gtopala.com/


----------



## thewarboy234

Ummm, I may sound stupid but what is SIW?


----------



## johnb35

Just download speccy and run it and tell us what motherboard is listed.

http://www.piriform.com/speccy


----------



## thewarboy234

Alright... doing that now...


----------



## thewarboy234

speccy says it requires windows XP or later. Mine only has 2000.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC Wizard will work on it.
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/pc-wizard.html


----------



## thewarboy234

Alright PC wizard did work. It says I have a Shuttle HOT-ME16/ME17/ME18 i810-w83627HF. Thanks for that program, it will come in handy!


----------



## thewarboy234

bump


----------



## FuryRosewood

please dont do that, its really unnecessary


----------



## thewarboy234

The bumping? I'm sorry. I just felt that people may have forgotten the thread, maybe I was wrong. Again I apologize.


----------

